# Weather Advance 09-10



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

This is from weather advance :


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Never heard of them, but they better learn how to spell.


----------



## JayMac (Jul 5, 2007)

Young Pup;800968 said:


> Never heard of them, but they better learn how to spell.


What's an adverage?

Indiana will not get over 50" of snow. I think that its happened twice in my short life


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I would love if that came true but I highly doubt it. Its shows chicago at 100+ inches, thats close to 3 times more than our average yet it says we are supposed to be drier? drier than who? thats a lot of snow!


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

50-100" is a pretty broad guestimate IMO.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

100 inches looks like another average winter for me.


----------



## rgrimes945 (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm sure Banksy will be happy to see this!


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Is this actually a weather site? Looks more like a joke to me.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I guess it is. I just went to their website and that chart is there, with all its misspellings and ridiculous forecasts - wide ranges and snow in southernmost California, Texas, Florida etc. I wouldn't give it much credence (maybe wishful thinking). However, I have no quarrel with their prediction for my area - 50" to 100". Our 30 year average is 74". A couple winters ago we did get over 120", though.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Mick;801069 said:


> I guess it is. I just went to their website and that chart is there, with all its misspellings and ridiculous forecasts - wide ranges and snow in southernmost California, Texas, Florida etc. I wouldn't give it much credence (maybe wishful thinking). However, I have no quarrel with their prediction for my area - 50" to 100". Our 30 year average is 74". A couple winters ago we did get over 120", though.


I checked it out last night too. lol I have no problem with the 50-100 shown for my area. If that were to pan out I would be one little happy camper.But as you said the misspellings is what caught my eye. I too thought it was a joke at first.

JP


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Lmao......


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

It shows my hometown of Odessa, TX receiving 5-10 inches of snow. I dont hardly think so.

Lets put it this way. If the weatherman even calls for snow or ice, they cancel school. My dad has lived the majority of his life there and he has seen it snow 3 times. I will guarantee the total accumulation of those 3 storms was under an inch.

This thing looks like a joke to me.

I cant believe that they didnt have a separate prediction for the Rocky Mountains. 50-100 inches covers our average down here on the eastern slope but the guys up on top will see 300 inches on average.


----------



## chrissheerman (Sep 17, 2009)

i'm a new perso on this site and I probly should have just done a search first but I guess i'll ask anyway other than this map is there a good place on the web to find the local snow adverage for a certain area I see some of you know exactly what the adverage is fo the past 30 years in your area right down to the inch. I live in claremont NH anyone else plowing near by closest ive seen is new york and maine from your posts. thanks hope this question doesnt get anyone pissed


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

chrissheerman;809536 said:


> i'm a new perso on this site and I probly should have just done a search first but I guess i'll ask anyway other than this map is there a good place on the web to find the local snow adverage for a certain area I see some of you know exactly what the adverage is fo the past 30 years in your area right down to the inch. I live in claremont NH anyone else plowing near by closest ive seen is new york and maine from your posts. thanks hope this question doesnt get anyone pissed


Was it you that created the forecast? I say that because you spelled average as "adverage" in your post. It is also misspelled on the forecast maps.

Most on here know what the snowfall AVERAGE is in their area because they have been pushing snow for many years.

Try nws.noaa.gov for snowfall AVERAGES in specific areas.


----------



## chrissheerman (Sep 17, 2009)

Huh never knew spelling made a better driver or operator. I don't write books for a living I'm not a english teacher and I did'nt really enjoy english class in high school or collage. I work as a class A machinist full time making parts for the pistols and belt fed machine guns our troops are using over sea's full time and run a small just starting out landscaping construction company I started part time. I've done plowing for friends and family for almost 10 years but this year me and another contractor i'm friends with are planning to add on to his current list of customers and see how it works out. I'm glad to see how some of you snow experts are more concerned about my bad spelling than giving a helpful answer to my question.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

chrissheerman;809565 said:


> Huh never knew spelling made a better driver or operator. I don't write books for a living I'm not a english teacher and I did'nt really enjoy english class in high school or collage. I work as a class A machinist full time making parts for the pistols and belt fed machine guns our troops are using over sea's full time and run a small just starting out landscaping construction company I started part time. I've done plowing for friends and family for almost 10 years but this year me and another contractor i'm friends with are planning to add on to his current list of customers and see how it works out. I'm glad to see how some of you snow experts are more concerned about my bad spelling than giving a helpful answer to my question.


Hey, I was just asking. Relax.

I did give you a good answer to your question.

www.nws.noaa.gov

It's difficult to find snowfall averages for one specific area. Our local weatherman made a list of record snowfalls for Colorado Springs. Given the area, the town 20 miles north gets twice the snow and the town 30 miles south gets half. There is a 3,000 ft elevation change between the two.

Maybe a call to your local weatherman will help.


----------



## chrissheerman (Sep 17, 2009)

sorry cold and tired just i've been seeing allot of negative and sarcastic comments towards new members of this site sense I found it last week and I hate being bothered about the spelling for a forum I try to use spell check any time I can but if i'm in a hurry to get something up on the board sometimes I don't even proof read it first. the link was helpful the weather men around here are the only people I know of that can be wrong 90% of the time and still keep there job. If they say a foot I get a dusting if they say a dusting i get 3 feet and wake up in the morning taking the first look out the window and saying oh s#&t cause i'm so far behind due to listening to the forecast the night before.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

The maps contradict themselves ... One shows a lot of Snow the next says colder & Drier.... So what do you believe ????


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

chrissheerman;809586 said:


> sorry cold and tired just i've been seeing allot of negative and sarcastic comments towards new members of this site sense I found it last week and I hate being bothered about the spelling for a forum I try to use spell check any time I can but if i'm in a hurry to get something up on the board sometimes I don't even proof read it first. the link was helpful the weather men around here are the only people I know of that can be wrong 90% of the time and still keep there job. If they say a foot I get a dusting if they say a dusting i get 3 feet and wake up in the morning taking the first look out the window and saying oh s#&t cause i'm so far behind due to listening to the forecast the night before.


Call the closest NWS office and ask them, that's what they're getting paid for. They might not be able to predict, but giving you an average from the last 30 years or maybe more.

As for the forecasting, you need to get in the habit of checking on a regular basis, if your livelihood depends on it.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

chrissheerman;809536 said:


> i'm a new perso on this site and I probly should have just done a search first but I guess i'll ask anyway other than this map is there a good place on the web to find the local snow adverage for a certain area I see some of you know exactly what the adverage is fo the past 30 years in your area right down to the inch. I live in claremont NH anyone else plowing near by closest ive seen is new york and maine from your posts. thanks hope this question doesnt get anyone pissed


You mean like this : http://www.crh.noaa.gov/bou/?n=denver_snowfall

All the ADVERAGES I need.


----------



## broncscott (Dec 9, 2007)

[QUOTE said:


> chrissheerman;809536]i'm a new perso on this site and I probly should have just done a search first but I guess i'll ask anyway other than this map is there a good place on the web to find the local snow adverage for a certain area I see some of you know exactly what the adverage is fo the past 30 years in your area right down to the inch. I live in claremont NH anyone else plowing near by closest ive seen is new york and maine from your posts. thanks hope this question doesnt get anyone pissed


[/QUOTE

I have a laptop in my truck with a Verizon card and I have three sites with streaming weather maps. I use these to know when to stay out or go home and for my own forecasting. Here in Cincinnati NWS and Weather Channel missed on almost every snow fall last year. Snow day got them all. You might want to find a few sites in neighboring cities to get more information and to know whats on the way. You can always call a freind and have them check a weather site. Good luck


----------



## chrissheerman (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for the help everyone. BladeScape that link you put up is awesome I could'nt figure out how to get it to show for claremont NH can that been changed for my area? Was there a page before that which gave you a search listing? broncscott that idea of using the laptop in truck sounds cool I see the new ford trucks have a computer printer and web link in them from factory probly because of people with the idea like yours problem for me is the area I plow most likly won't have a wireless connection some places I go the cell phone does'nt even get a signal. thanks for the idea though.


----------



## ultimatelawns (Dec 18, 2011)

If you look at the weather maps it show the forecast for those areas then. The maps were in the past and the 2009- 2010 one that shows iowa getting 50 to 100 was correct. We got 74. Average per year is only 32


----------

